# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  تيورات قصيره بس شتويه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



بما ان فتنى بالشتا شوفوا هل المجموعه اكتير حبيتها 










*

----------


## MR.X

*

كتير حلوين باريسيا .
مشكورة على زوقك الحلو .*

----------


## باريسيا

*شكراً على ردك وزوائك يامان 
وتسلملي على طلتك ومرورك*

----------


## عُبادة

حلوين كثير

مشكورة على مواضيع إلي دائما متميزة

----------


## باريسيا

*العفو 

ومرسي اكتير على مرورك وردودك 
وطلتك الحلوه*

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة باريسيااااااااااااااااا

----------


## باريسيا

*العفو حمود*

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين كتير باربيسا 

تيورات كتير حلوة

----------


## مدحت

مشكورة باريسيا   حلوات كتير

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين كتير باربيسا 
> 
> تيورات كتير حلوة


*الاحلى طلتك اهلا وسهلا فيك 
كل مره هل النور يطل علينا*

----------


## أسماء عابدين

شكراالثلاثاء 22 صفر 1430 :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(15):

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا اديكي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_مشكورة باريسيا حلوات كتير_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يحلي ايامه 
اهلا وسهلا فيك
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسماء عابدين  
_شكراالثلاثاء 22 صفر 1430_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]العفو .. مافهمت ؟!بس منوره بهل الطله [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_يسلموا اديكي

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 واديكي حبوبه 
حبيبتي منوره
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_مشكوره_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 حبوبتي العفو 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------

